# A suggestion regarding suggestions



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

So I just got my Premiere and I'm loving it so far. One thing that I noticed, though, was on the suggestions bar on the main TiVo screen in the HDUI. It suggested the show "Californication" and the reason was that it was a promotional deal (IE: someone paid TiVo to suggest it). However, it's not available from any of my sources. Not on Netflix, not on Amazon, and not on any channels I receive. There was no way to record it or get it. I wasn't really interested in watching it, but the fact that it was suggesting something I couldn't watch is pretty glaring.

So, my suggestion is: Don't suggest something I can't watch!


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

I agree Tivo shouldn't suggest something you can't watch, but a quick search shows Californication is available for download from Amazon.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Grey Griffin said:


> I agree Tivo shouldn't suggest something you can't watch, but a quick search shows Californication is available for download from Amazon.


Then they need to update their listings. I do not have Amazon disabled in my list of video sources and when I highlighted Californication, it did not show the Amazon icon and said that it was not available at all. At any rate the TiVo thought it wasn't available, so it shouldn't have shown it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JosephB said:


> Then they need to update their listings. I do not have Amazon disabled in my list of video sources and when I highlighted Californication, it did not show the Amazon icon and said that it was not available at all. At any rate the TiVo thought it wasn't available, so it shouldn't have shown it.


Yes, it is infuriating, but they'd have to write extra code to get your TiVo to burn extra CPU cycles to determine whether you can or can't get what's in a promo that's just thrown out there to everybody, and they'd have to worry if that extra code would in some unforseen way break something else.


----------

